# SR20 vs CA18



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

What are the factory hp numbers for both, S13 models, the det's also how much more ponies can a guy expect to get out of a CA if he puts the head on the CA20 block?


----------



## Marcus_S13 (Dec 6, 2004)

ok to try an answer some of ur questions CA18DET 131kw
SR20DET's start at about 150kw and go right up to 220kw found in the s15,
and yeah by puting a ca20 block under the 18 head should allow u to rev to about 9krpm which is awesome for a piston puncher as for horses u would get a great increase untill u started combining the new block with other mods then u will really be able to tell the difference between a CA18 and 20, the CA parts are alot cheaper than SR but SR's are growing in popularity and use....
so i guess it really depends on what kinda budget u got to work with.... i personaly love the CA's they are pretty much indestructable....commonly refeered to as mini RB's....


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

growing in popularity? SR's have been more popular since 1992!!


----------



## Marcus_S13 (Dec 6, 2004)

I beg the differ in aust anyway it took a while for the SR to catch, as the only people who could afford the insane import prices were rich yuppies or goons who had their mommy and daddy buy their car for them, no doubt that SR is the more popular engine and more powerful, the CA18 still maintains a strong cult like following because of their high rev ranges and being alot more durable than a SR and thats a proven fact..
though it is almost impossible to find a good condition CA18DET these days so people are just going less risk option of a newer engine like the SR,


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

The fact that the CA18DET was never sold in the australian domestic market but the SR20DET was, combined with the sheer numbers of SR's in the country makes the SR more popular by default.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Joel said:


> The fact that the CA18DET was never sold in the australian domestic market but the SR20DET was, combined with the sheer numbers of SR's in the country makes the SR more popular by default.


Yep, also remeber that the CA18DET is much smaller and much lighter than the SR20DET

And the CA18DE (not turbo) was sold here, so parts are not too hard to get.....


----------

